# Adding an aux input to a pre-versatile link Alpine Deck



## explorer2

Heres how I did it since there are no off the shelf solutions available to get an aux iput on an older Alpine deck. I wanted an input for an ipod on my 7949, but besides a modulater(all of which are terrible) theres nothing out there. I found a way that will work on any cd changer compatible head unit. What I did was solder 2 rca leads onto the outputs inside the case. In my cha-s614 the wires were marked on the board which made identifying them easy, but I double checked with a DMM and the pinout for the Ai-net connector. Then I put it all back together, I did have to slightly modify(cut) the corner piece for the new rca cable to fit above the ainet cable.

The key to making this all work is to find a way to tell the headunit to activate the input, I accomplished this by making a stereo track of complete silence the length of a cd using Audacity, and then burning that onto a cd. I even went as far as to label that cd IPOD, so when it is selected It appears as if it is actually and Ipod input. I hope this helps anyone else in the same situation.


----------



## khail19

Sounds pretty cool, but did you take any pics?


----------



## explorer2

I didnt take any pics of the process, but I will get pics of the finished product.


----------



## ErinH

I'd really like to see pics of this.


----------



## dallasneon

On the 7949 you can do the same thing with an Ai-net to rca cable.Take the cell phone mute wire and hook it to a toggle thats goes to ground. On the bottom of the deck flip the switch to "AUX ON" i think could be "Aux OFF"can't recall,try it both ways. With your ipod hooked to the inputs,flip the toggle switch to ground and it should feed the ipod audio signal thru the audio channels of the Ai-net cable. It worked for me. Of course this is if you are not using a changer.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

I'm not familiar with the 7949, cos we never had it here in Australia, but if it has an Ai-net connector, couldn't you just use a KCA-121B Ai-net to RCA Input adapter?
That allows any RCA equipped unit to play thru as an AUX in.
All you would need is an Ipod to RCA lead which I know Stinger do....

I will admit that I have been wrong before....  

Mark


----------



## explorer2

I tried the adapter with the switch and no luck, the only switch on the bottom of the 7949 is the ainet mode switch for a processer. So i'm not exactly sure what switch you are talking about. It is only guaranteed to work with versatile link decks. I will get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## explorer2

Here you can see the pins of the ainet out pigtail. The 2 closest to the top are labeled l,g, and r and are the audio outputs: left,right, and the shared ground. I tapped into the plug on the other side so that the ainet and the rca pigtail can be removed as one.








This shows how the plastic corner piece had to be cut to allow extra room. Originally I wanted to mount a set of jacks on the case but there is no room at all because it is so compact.
















Thats the finished product. I think I will be taking it apart again so that I can isolate everything with diodes, but for now its not an issue, but I will take more detailed pictures then.


----------



## explorer2

So far it has worked perfectly. So to recap for a total of $40 i gained an aux input, a changer that plays burned cds, playing through a top notch headunit. 
i'm very happy with it.


----------



## pikers

i miss my 7949  

Did the cell phone mute mod with a portable MD player back in the day.


----------



## explorer2

pikers said:


> i miss my 7949
> 
> Did the cell phone mute mod with a portable MD player back in the day.


I'm not sure why it didnt work with mine


----------



## pikers

explorer2 said:


> I'm not sure why it didnt work with mine


Me neither. The wiring must be reversed in some way. It's actually quite simple, and electrically safe (to the radio).


----------



## explorer2

pikers said:


> Me neither. The wiring must be reversed in some way. It's actually quite simple, and electrically safe (to the radio).


I'm very sure it wasn't I was able to activate it and have it come up on the screen, and I used the alpine adapter not some cheap one. This works better for me because now i can play burned cds without carrying around originals.


----------



## bentleyrb

I'm looking to use Sirius with my 7949.
I've read that the Sir-Alp1 does work with the Alpine XM controller.
That would bring it into the h/u via FM. Not sure if that'll be good enough for me.
The guy I bought the 7949 had some sort of double pole double throw
switch he wired up to use his Ipod?


----------



## What?

Alpine KCA-801B *REQUIRES Ai-Net changer* http://www.crutchfield.com/S-osojWZXG9qA/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?i=500KCA801B


----------



## finebar4

Sooo glad to see my old changer as a guinea pig for this.....very innovative. Gotta go track down a 7949 now.


----------



## dleaton

Freshman,

I have an Alpine CDM-7854, also pre-VersatileLink, that I would like to use your mod on. Could you tell me a little more about how exactly the CD of silence triggers the unit to recognize the AUX input. Creating the CD using Audacity was a snap. Also, I have seen several links around the web where users have tried connecting the Alpine KCM-123B cable to pre-veratile link units and the problem they always have is getting the units to go into AUX mode and pick up the cable. Is it possible that the KCM-123B would work on pre-versatile link units using your CD of silence trick?


----------



## Tr98185

thanks


----------



## JayinMI

Alpine KCA-121B. Aux in to AI net. These have been available for years.

Jay


----------



## Jason B

I know this is an old post, but those links are no longer working.

I have a old alpine unit, 7982, without M bus, no AInet, and without the AUX function, but it has the 6 disc changer button on the front of the unit, and the 6 disc plug on the back, 8 pin. I want to get this to work with my ipod. I've dug around on the net, and some say you can hack the cable or possible add a relay or resitor to fool the changer cable into thinking it's connected to changer to get the ipod music to play.

One guy told me this, and I don't know what will work:

(I know a changer is needed for the radio to communicate with. That is the only way you can get that radio to switch to that input. You would have to cut into the cable and get to the left and right signal cables. Cut those 2 wires and wire up a relay to allow you to switch from the changer to the AUX input. Without a working changer, there is no way to get that deck to switch to that input. The radio has to be able to communicate with the changer in order to allow it to switch to that input.)

Someone else said this:

(When it wouldn't work I contacted Alpine tech support and he said that although this unit does not have an AUX function the unit will still play the ipod music through the cable if the pink wire on the back of the head unit is grounded (through a toggle switch) when grounded the unit will display INTERRUPT and ipods music will play through. When ungrounded it goes back to normal radio or CD input.)

Can anyone give me details on how I can get this to work?


----------



## beachbouy

Hi, I know this is an old post, but I'm looking at doing something similar. I have an AUX mode on my head unit though so that makes it easier. My idea was similar to yours, but I was planning to splice into the CD Changer's cable and attach the aux LR channels. That way when I turn on AUX mode I can play inputs, but I can also switch to CD changer mode to use the changer.

My only question is- could the voltage from the AUX device cause issues with the CD Changer when it follows the line in reverse? Could it have negative effects on it? A few electronics people in my town say that it could cause damage to the output circuit of the changer having current flow in the wrong direction.

My possible solution is to add an interrupting switch for when the AUX is in use, preventing the current from reaching the changer. All I can find so far are manual button switches, but an auto relay switch would be best.

Any thoughts?


----------

